
Microsoft Employees Being Put in Charge of Linux - Jarqwiz
http://techrights.org/2019/11/26/microsoft-linux-entryism-2019/
======
SturgeonsLaw
It sure is great to see Microsoft embracing and extending Linux you guys!

------
simonblack
....embrace, extend, extinguish.

Yep, everything's on track.

